
Pesticide Turns Male Frogs into Females – Live Science - ycombonator
https://www.livescience.com/10957-pesticide-turns-male-frogs-females.html
======
CameronNemo
So Alex Jones had it sort of right? That can't be a good sign.

[https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/alex-jones-gay-frogs-
conspira...](https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/alex-jones-gay-frogs-conspiracy)

~~~
burfog
Yes. He doesn't supply references for the crazy things he talks about, so
digging up sources isn't easy, but he tends to be right.

It is interesting and scary to think about what pesticides and other weird new
chemicals might be doing to non-frogs. Obviously bugs are in decline, which is
kind of the point, but what about humans? Sperm count has greatly declined
over the decades. Mental changes would be harder to measure, especially with
the cultural feedback loop adding measurement noise, but we can be pretty sure
that the changes are happening. I don't think we want such changes. Lots of us
might not really be the people we were meant to be, having had our minds
warped by contaminants.

~~~
peglasaurus
The problem with Jones is that he is like a Wheel of fortune. He mixes truth
and half truth and everything else. Spin the wheel, reveal a truth, whether
its true, nobody knows.

Then there's his previous(?) _suboptimal_ opinion on Sandy Hook. That
excessively muddied the water.

It worries me that most of tech was so quick to cancel his online presence. I
prefer his type stays in the light rather than forcibly moved into the
shadows. Real court jesters/tricksters exist to provoke the king using satire
and humor and its a bad sign when they disappear into a dungeon, metaphorical
or not. It would be interesting to see which "king" made the actual decision.

